# Droflet comes out



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2015)

Mods bear with me. I know this probably belongs elsewhere but here is where the old questions have been asked. 

Okay, finally to official reveal the *WORST KEPT SECRET IN CHRONS HISTORY*. 

My first novel, Uncommon Purpose, is now available from Tickety Boo Press. Yes, (shakes head in resignation) I am Groot, ah, I mean PJ Strebor. 

My thanks to those eternally curious members who knew this and kept it under your hats. Thanks guys. 

I would much prefer to have kept this my little secret but forgot that this is the 21st century. No secrets these days, right? Ho hum. For those of you game enough to jump in and take a look at my humble offering, I hope you enjoy it. I've only ever wanted to write a good yarn and hope I've done so.


----------



## Jackie Bee (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations!! Will it be available on kindle?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations man, just in time for New year so I can raise a glass of something in its honour.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. I had a sixth sense that I should buy beer today. Nothing to do with new years eve of course.


----------



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2015)

Jackie Bee said:


> Congratulations!! Will it be available on kindle?



No idea. Ask Gary over on the Tickety Boo thread. What's a kindle again? Where dying writers go to?


----------



## Jackie Bee (Dec 31, 2015)

Droflet said:


> No idea. Ask Gary over on the Tickety Boo thread. What's a kindle again? Where dying writers go to?


Amazon kindle, to download books and read on your phone or computer  mostly used by writers alive and well


----------



## James118 (Dec 31, 2015)

Can we get a link? Or would that breach The RulesTM? If so, maybe in a private message?


----------



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2015)

Yeah, Jackie, I was kidding. Droflet, remember?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 31, 2015)

Droflet said:


> What's a kindle again? Where dying writers go to?



I'm sure it's the stuff you use to start a fire. So that you can sit down late at night with a cold glass of beer and read a nice paper book in your hands


----------



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2015)

Ha, yeah VB same thing. It's the refuge for people who don't want to put in the hard work, imo.


----------



## James118 (Dec 31, 2015)

Venusian Broon said:


> I'm sure it's the stuff you use to start a fire. So that you can sit down late at night with a cold glass of beer and read a nice paper book in your hands


Well, not all print agencies are willing to go outside of their comfort zones, so the rest of us have to use something a little less archaic.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Dec 31, 2015)

Droflet said:


> What's a kindle again? Where dying writers go to?


Very handy to read dead ones published on www.gutenberg.org

Congratulations.

Last time I bought a real book on TBP, they kindly emailed the eBook version, included in price. I do so love having my cake and eating it. It works on my Kindle DGX and my Kobo Aura H20 as well as my bedside bookcase!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations Drof! Wonderful news. Can't wait to read it. It's on my list of things to do in 2016!


----------



## Juliana (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations Drof!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Dec 31, 2015)

Once I know a secret on the Chrons it has to be badly kept.  



Huge congrats!


----------



## mosaix (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations, Droflet.


----------



## anivid (Dec 31, 2015)

Well, well, well - what do you know !!



CONGRATS anyway, Droflet


----------



## Serendipity (Dec 31, 2015)

Wow! What a way to start the year in style! Congratulations and Jubilations!


----------



## pambaddeley (Dec 31, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Tim Murray (Dec 31, 2015)

Droflet said:


> Mods bear with me. I know this probably belongs elsewhere but here is where the old questions have been asked.
> 
> Okay, finally to official reveal the *WORST KEPT SECRET IN CHRONS HISTORY*.
> 
> ...


Huzah! Huzah! Can't wait to get a hold of it. Cheer the night away!


----------



## Loren (Dec 31, 2015)

Congratulations!

Worthy of a celebration!!!


----------



## ralphkern (Dec 31, 2015)

I also heard a rumor you're Grand Leader Snoke too.

Any truth to that one?


----------



## Gary Compton (Dec 31, 2015)

99p or 99c for a few days then it quadruples to normal price.

Order now here and enjoy the Adventures of Nathan Telford.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 31, 2015)

ZWoot, Groot! Can't wait for it to reach the thrift stores here! )


----------



## MemoryTale (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats Drof! I don't have a kindle, but is it likely to come out on kobo?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 1, 2016)

ralphkern said:


> I also heard a rumor you're Grand Leader Snoke too.
> 
> Any truth to that one?



I'm known by many names.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 1, 2016)

Am I right in remembering you were once called Telford here?


----------



## millymollymo (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks again, everyone. Now all it has to do is sell. It's tough out there in the publishing wilderness. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Ensign Shah (Jan 4, 2016)

I have it!  Just need to find my Kindle in the post Christmas mess...

When does the world tour start Drof?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 4, 2016)

Ha. Yeah, wondering that myself.


----------



## REBerg (Jan 4, 2016)

You have inspired me, sir, ... to drink more cold beer.

Congratulations!


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 4, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Thanks again, everyone. Now all it has to do is sell. It's tough out there in the publishing wilderness. We'll see what happens.



Website, Facebook and Twitter will be done this week so you can start working it. Everyone will help you get the hang of it.

Happy to report Uncommon Purpose is selling well and is in several best-seller lists on Amazon. Just need some good reviews.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,179 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#28 in Kindle Store > Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#35 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Time Travel
#69 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Colonisation


----------



## svalbard (Jan 4, 2016)

Purchased. Will post a review by the end of next week on Amazon.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 4, 2016)

I have purchased and read  this tome; it is quite good. Well written tightly packed and evenly paced.
Well defined characters with a reasonable mix within the important players. Brought to mind a few of my old Heinlein favorites and a bit of Honor Harrington with a little something that must be pure P.J. Strebor.   
Amazon.com: Uncommon Purpose (The Hope Island Chronicles Book 1) eBook: P J Strebor: Kindle Store
Uncommon Purpose (The Hope Island Chronicles Book 1) eBook: P J Strebor: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Buy it now and enjoy; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow, thanks Tink.


----------



## Juliana (Jan 5, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Wow, thanks Tink.



Ta very much, Drof. Now I'm imagining Dan with a pair of wings and a sparkly wand! 

(Your novel is in my to-read pile... Looking forward to it.)


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 5, 2016)

Love child of Tinkerbell and Peter Pan


Juliana said:


> Ta very much, Drof. Now I'm imagining Dan with a pair of wings and a sparkly wand!
> 
> (Your novel is in my to-read pile... Looking forward to it.)


----------



## Juliana (Jan 5, 2016)

A wild child with a temper. Yikes!


----------



## Droflet (Jan 5, 2016)

tinkerdan said:


> Love child of Tinkerbell and Peter Pan



That's an ... interesting, err, courtship. Brrr.


----------



## Droflet (Jan 8, 2016)

Just got a terrific five star review on Amazon. I'm assuming someone here did me the honor. Anyone care to raise their hand? Whoever you are thanks a heap.


----------



## Gary Compton (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice review, Phil. You doing a happy dance?


----------



## Droflet (Jan 8, 2016)

Yep. Just love to know who was kind enough to review me.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 23, 2016)

For anyone who is interested, I just did my first interview. This one with our own Shellie Horst at SFF World.

*Interview with P.J. Strebor*


----------



## Ensign Shah (Mar 23, 2016)

Lovely interview Droflet. Well done.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 23, 2016)

Ta. Hey, didn't I give you a promotion?


----------



## Ensign Shah (Mar 23, 2016)

Nah! If anything I should be demoted!


----------



## millymollymo (Mar 23, 2016)

Ensign was demoted for eating to many cookies, leaving crumbs for the Tribbles, but her most heinous crime was plotting a covert meeting in the North.  
I must say, Droflet... that's darn fine interview


----------



## Juliana (Mar 23, 2016)

millymollymo said:


> I must say, Droflet... that's darn fine interview



It was indeed!


----------



## Droflet (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah, I had a good interviewer, Milly. And thanks Juliana.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 1, 2016)

@Droflet have you just rebranded yourself?


----------



## J Riff (Sep 1, 2016)

I hurled some books too. Should be a new category; HR - hurlable rubbish. Good interview though. *


----------



## Droflet (Sep 2, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> @Droflet have you just rebranded yourself?



Had some problems with my computer. But fear not V, Droflet is back, thanks to Brian.


----------



## Droflet (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh, excuse me, and Dusty.


----------



## Ajid (Oct 28, 2016)

I have just ordered this on paperback through amazon. Do they print it themselves or something? Well Droflet you've made it on to my reading pile. I need to order Brians book aswell. This Abibliophobia will do me harm one day.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 28, 2016)

Hope you enjoy it, mate. Others have.


----------



## Ajid (Oct 28, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Hope you enjoy it, mate. Others have.


If I do I will be posting a copy to you for a signature. You'll have to let me know how much in AUD to send it back. I don't like to get a book signed if I haven't read it.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 28, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Just got a terrific five star review on Amazon. I'm assuming someone here did me the honor. Anyone care to raise their hand? Whoever you are thanks a heap.




Way to go on the book bro. I didn't know. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Droflet (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks Beasty. Why not give it a try.


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 28, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Thanks Beasty. Why not give it a try.



I don't know how to go about it.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 29, 2016)

No Kindle? Me either. It's out in book form. I think either through amazon or Tickety Boo Press.


----------



## Ajid (Oct 29, 2016)

I can vouch for it being delivered as a hard copy through amazon.


----------



## Cathbad (Oct 29, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0993598455/?tag=id2100-20

(Paperback link)


----------



## Ajid (Oct 29, 2016)

It is an even year so I'm meant only to read the classics. Dro you will be third on the line. But expectation places you in a unique position. Whatever I may think of your story you should know, I have been, and always shall be, your friend.....


----------



## Droflet (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks mate. Do you die now? Like Spock I mean.


----------



## Ajid (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm sure Dr Marcus is in a better position to explain my survival.

In all honesty though I'm slightly excited to read a book by a fellow Chronite.

Remember


----------



## Droflet (Oct 29, 2016)

Don't worry, mate. I'll find your living spirit, in the third movie.


----------



## Droflet (Oct 29, 2016)

Oh, forgetting my manners. Thanks for the link, Cathbad.


----------



## Ajid (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like it will be delivered mid month, thought amazon would be quicker.


----------



## Ajid (Nov 10, 2016)

You have made the reading pile Dro, first non classic I will read this year.

A future classic maybe?


----------



## Droflet (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh my, that's going in my album. Who are these other losers? Kidding of course. I've read them all except Banks. Could never get his style. Enjoy.


----------



## Ajid (Nov 10, 2016)

Droflet said:


> Oh my, that's going in my album. Who are these other losers? Kidding of course. I've read them all except Banks. Could never get his style. Enjoy.



You're among them now my friend. I love Banks but I can only read 1 book every 3 months or so. It's a Scottish Kinship thing.


----------



## Ajid (Nov 21, 2016)

It has happened, the balding fool is reading it..


----------



## Ajid (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh god massive forehead


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 21, 2016)

Does reading it sideways counteract the fact that it's printed backwards?


----------



## Droflet (Nov 29, 2016)

Latest five star review for First Comes Duty. Difficult to type while doing happy dance. 

_5.0 out of 5 stars _Two Home Runs, Back to Back
By michael wood on November 27, 2016
Format: Kindle Edition
With "First Comes Duty", PJ Strebor has two five star books in a row in this series . The first novel was almost as good as naval space opera gets, and now the second novel is even better. Strebor's hero, now-ensign Telford, continues his streak of being in the wrong place at the right time to save the day. (I have a theory that all space opera heroes are either the luckiest or the least lucky person in the space opera universe.) I really like the hero's character as Strebor has drawn him, incredibly self-effacing, always giving credit to others, contemptuous of the media's self-serving hero worship...the kind of guy anyone would like...despite being cast as a hero.

Our hero in this series, Ensign Telford seems to have a few secrets of his own, or perhaps he is discovering new depths to his abilities. I really look forward to reading Strebor's next adventure for young Mr. Telford. Highly Recommended.


----------

